
The Android (in)adequacy: How to tell if a platform is good enough - shawndumas
http://www.asymco.com/2011/07/02/the-android-inadequacy-how-to-tell-if-a-platform-is-good-enough/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Asymco+%28asymco%29
======
jinushaun
I admittedly have an iPhone bias, but based on anecdotal evidence, I know way
too many non-technical people who have Android phones (instead of iPhones)
simply because:

1) The iPhone wasn't available on their carrier 2) They received their Android
phone at a very low price (or free) due to a carrier promotion 3) They hate
Apple, or just want to be different

With the iPhone being available on Verizon and costing as low as $99 on
contract, I don't know if Android will continue to have such amazing growth
numbers after this year. Given how much money iPhone users spend on apps
compared to Android, I don't see them switching to Android any time soon,
especially when they're not available on Android.

